
Oracle is suing the US government over $10B Pentagon JEDI cloud contract process - ProAm
https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/12/oracle-is-suing-the-u-s-government-over-10b-pentagon-jedi-cloud-contract-process/
======
the_arun
> Oracle has complained for months that it believes the contract has been
> written to favor the industry leader, Amazon Web Services

